# Few more pics of Buddie and Odie



## SixFamily84 (Oct 4, 2010)

Buddie having a morning snack
<a href="http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b299/rlquist84/Birds/?action=view&current=IMG_6018-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b299/rlquist84/Birds/IMG_6018-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Messy face after some veggies
<a href="http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b299/rlquist84/Birds/?action=view&current=IMG_5985.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b299/rlquist84/Birds/IMG_5985.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

She just HAS to have a bite of bread!
<a href="http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b299/rlquist84/Birds/?action=view&current=IMG_6394.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b299/rlquist84/Birds/IMG_6394.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Baby Odie starting to play with the toys in the cage 
<a href="http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b299/rlquist84/Birds/?action=view&current=IMG_6612.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b299/rlquist84/Birds/IMG_6612.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Buddie checking out the new perch on the outside of the cage
<a href="http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b299/rlquist84/Birds/?action=view&current=IMG_6608.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b299/rlquist84/Birds/IMG_6608.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

This one was from Buddie's first day home in her "to-go" box 
<a href="http://s21.photobucket.com/albums/b299/rlquist84/Birds/?action=view&current=IMG_5867.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b299/rlquist84/Birds/IMG_5867.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre so pretty! i LOVE buddie! she's very very pretty!

is she a pastel face cinnamon pearl?

and odie is so cute. he/she looks quite interested in that toy!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are both adorable and i love odies colour


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

Love your cockatiels they are beautiful


----------



## SixFamily84 (Oct 4, 2010)

DallyTsuka said:


> is she a pastel face cinnamon pearl?


We aren't too sure what her mutation is. We are living in Japan right now and bought her at a local pet store and there is a HUGE language barrier. There is one girl who speaks a bit of English at the store and we tried to ask her but she wasn't sure what we were saying! From looking at other birds and all the mutations out there I was thinking pastel face pearl. Now you've got me thinking cinnamon too :blink:


----------



## RubyFeuer (Nov 5, 2010)

so pretty love the colors and the cute messy beak pic lol


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

awww! Such cuties! I also love Buddies colouring... so purdy!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

SixFamily84 said:


> We aren't too sure what her mutation is. We are living in Japan right now and bought her at a local pet store and there is a HUGE language barrier. There is one girl who speaks a bit of English at the store and we tried to ask her but she wasn't sure what we were saying! From looking at other birds and all the mutations out there I was thinking pastel face pearl. Now you've got me thinking cinnamon too :blink:


shes too brownish to be a normal grey pastelface pearl so im pretty sure cinnamon pastelface pearl (wow, what a mouthfull!)


----------

